# My finished sweater



## AnniePeanut (Apr 3, 2016)

This is the Mr. Greenjeans pattern which is free on Knitty website.

I added a Ruffled trim and a picot edge. This was knitted with alpaca.

Thank you.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It is beautiful! It looks like it will be a flattering fit.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater and gorgeous color. Your alterations added to the prettiness of the sweater


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

so pretty and I love the color.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I like this pattern,interesting modifications. Pretty color.


----------



## ghislaineCs (Mar 29, 2016)

it's beautiful!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/PATTgreenjeans.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I like this pattern,interesting modifications. Pretty color.


Yeppers she always changes up the patterns. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

AnniePeanut said:


> This is the Mr. Greenjeans pattern which is free on Knitty website.
> 
> I added a Ruffled trim and a picot edge. This was knitted with alpaca.
> 
> Thank you.


Your sweater is gorgeous. I love the changes you made, they really suit the style. Beautiful colour and lovely knitting, too. The alpaca yarn looks very soft.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

It's an adorable sweater.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall07/PATTgreenjeans.html


Oh I like the original, it's sportier and I'm not a fan of ruffles.

AK oops, AP, your version is nice if that's your style. You know, you might as well go back to snapping pics of them on your wire-framed dress form up against the hand-sponged wall. If you are nice and don't continue to steal photos from other's blogs, you might be able to stay for a while.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Oh I like the original, it's sportier and I'm not a fan of ruffles.
> 
> AK oops, AP, your version is nice if that's your style. You know, you might as well go back to snapping pics of them on your wire-framed dress form up against the hand-sponged wall. If you are nice and don't continue to steal photos from other's blogs, you might be able to stay for a while.


She already has. Remember the tiger....


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty sweater!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Oh I like the original, it's sportier and I'm not a fan of ruffles.
> 
> AK oops, AP, your version is nice if that's your style. You know, you might as well go back to snapping pics of them on your wire-framed dress form up against the hand-sponged wall. If you are nice and don't continue to steal photos from other's blogs, you might be able to stay for a while.


Oh Shannon - you are so funny! :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link to the original pattern. Not into ruffles.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the changes you made to the original! As long as you're acknowledging the original designer, it's fine to make changes. Don't let the nitpickers bother you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Oh I like the original, it's sportier and I'm not a fan of ruffles.
> 
> AK oops, AP, your version is nice if that's your style. You know, you might as well go back to snapping pics of them on your wire-framed dress form up against the hand-sponged wall. If you are nice and don't continue to steal photos from other's blogs, you might be able to stay for a while.


She's already not been very nice. Remember, "_Some people (IMO) have chosen to "retire" their brains_" and "_IMO, more knitter's should engage that particular part of their anatomy much more often_" were some of her first words back.

So disappointing.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the sweater. Can you explain how you accomplished the raglan increases without the holes. I've done it on other sweaters but need simple instructions without the yarn overs.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful! Love red and the style


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

bp42168 said:


> Love the sweater. Can you explain how you accomplished the raglan increases without the holes. I've done it on other sweaters but need simple instructions without the yarn overs.


You can always use a simple Kf&b instead of the yarn overs. That's what my grandmother always did and she made beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

kponsw said:


> She's already not been very nice. Remember, "_Some people (IMO) have chosen to "retire" their brains_" and "_IMO, more knitter's should engage that particular part of their anatomy much more often_" were some of her first words back.
> 
> So disappointing.


So much snark and arrogance in that one post. Who was it that was asking how we know?

Btw: there are times that I like to sit and knit while my brain is in temporary retirement. It's called following a well written pattern.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Your sweater is gorgeous. I love the changes you made, they really suit the style. Beautiful colour and lovely knitting, too. The alpaca yarn looks very soft.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kponsw said:


> She's already not been very nice. Remember, "_Some people (IMO) have chosen to "retire" their brains_" and "_IMO, more knitter's should engage that particular part of their anatomy much more often_" were some of her first words back.
> 
> So disappointing.


and once a liar, always a liar - no remorse - just more games - so why should there be any trust?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> She's already not been very nice. Remember, "_Some people (IMO) have chosen to "retire" their brains_" and "_IMO, more knitter's should engage that particular part of their anatomy much more often_" were some of her first words back.
> 
> So disappointing.


Apr 3, 16 16:22 (first post as a ahumm -- 'new member')
Topic: Worsted or dk 


AnniePeanut said:


> I love your attitude! People have been knitting for centuries with one pair of needles (no sizes), what ever yarn they had available and created perfectly fitting, perfectly functional clothing.
> 
> Why in the world do some knitter's insist on making knitting so complicated? Correct needle sizes, exact gauge, computing ease...Fitting socks down to the micron?
> 
> ...


Apr 3, 16 16:26 (second post as a ahumm -- 'new member')
Topic: Worsted or dk 


AnniePeanut said:


> My best advice to you would be to teach her to knit the stitches and let her learn to use her own judgement when it comes to yarns. *No swatches allowed!* Lol. She is a new knitter who cannot compare brands of yarns, much less compare the "older" versions to the newer versions. *The best service you could do is to teach her to be creative, not dependent on yarn/needle manufacturers and pattern designers*.
> 
> She will become a much better, more confident knitter much quicker as a result!


Yup AK is baaacccckkkkkkk..................


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Yup AK is baaacccckkkkkkk..................


I am the happy recipient of the second post and I wondered about the name AP. I have my own thoughts on that.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

There are no nitpickers.

I posted the link as AnniePeanut (i.e. AmyKnits) didn't bother, once again, to give credit to the originator.



GardenGirl said:


> I like the changes you made to the original! As long as you're acknowledging the original designer, it's fine to make changes. Don't let the nitpickers bother you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I am the happy recipient of the second post and I wondered about the name AP. I have my own thoughts on that.


AP is the name brand of it's comfy shoes it likes to wear.
...............
Yup ---- it's baaaccckkkkk ..........

As a 'new' ahum member --- it is responding to topics in a very harsh belittling manner.
Apr 3, 16 19:48 (7th posting - within 3 hrs of joining)


AnniePeanut said:


> Depends on what you are knitting. More details are needed to address your query...
> 
> I just took a look at your pattern. This is a baby blanket. *I'm not sure why the dimensions matter to you*, unless you want to alter the size... If not, just cast on and knit according to the directions.


Recommending "educated guess" - "no swatches allowed" as advice among others, that it is so well known for to derail and mislead.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> AP is the name brand of it's comfy shoes it likes to wear.


Don't know that one.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

the Annie Peanut shoe


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Don't know that one.


.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> .


 I see. Not my style but thank you.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're welcome! 


books said:


> Thanks for posting the link to the original pattern. Not into ruffles.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

AnniePeanut said:


> This is the Mr. Greenjeans pattern which is free on Knitty website.
> 
> I added a Ruffled trim and a picot edge. This was knitted with alpaca.
> 
> Thank you.


Gorgeous sweater. I love the changes. The clasp you used is lovely and the yarn looks beautiful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Good Lord - talking to herself again...the fun just never ends!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeppers she always changes up the patterns. ;-) ;-) ;-)


And not for the good either. I hope she didnt steal/pinch someones elses photo from a blog again.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

GardenGirl said:


> I like the changes you made to the original! As long as you're acknowledging the original designer, it's fine to make changes. Don't let the nitpickers bother you.


Did you see what she did on another thread, stole someones photos from a blog and posted them to be her own, so who is nitpicking, peanut isnt into acknowledging the original designer not her MO


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Good Lord - talking to herself again...the fun just never ends!


   :thumbup:


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

mopgenorth said:


> Good Lord - talking to herself again...the fun just never ends!


Once again, I am not the person you seem to have fixated on. I have been on KP posting since I joined. Check my posts if you need clarity.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Deri said:


> Once again, I am not the person you seem to have fixated on. I have been on KP posting since I joined. Check my posts if you need clarity.


I have no idea what you mean??? do you believe my comment was directed at you?


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

mopgenorth said:


> I have no idea what you mean??? do you believe my comment was directed at you?


On the Another Knitting Question thread you also posted the same thing, almost verbatim, straight after my post, and followed directly after by Bostonbean's post which stated that the thread above yours was a three-way conversation with herselves.

It's kind of difficult to see who else it was referring to.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Recommending "educated guess" - "no swatches allowed" as advice among others, that it is so well known for to derail and mislead.


Sorry - to get back -- had taken me to task on this thread.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397220-1.html

It has already shown taking stabs at it's 'enemies' and prior victims. YKW is baaaccckkkkkkk
It was gone before for what - 6 months - and that didn't change things ... 1 month is not going to change it either --- and it hasn't.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Deri said:


> On the Another Knitting Question thread you also posted the same thing, almost verbatim, straight after my post, and followed directly after by Bostonbean's post which stated that the thread above yours was a three-way conversation with herselves.
> 
> It's kind of difficult to see who else it was referring to.


but nowhere did I mention you so why do you think it is about you? simply by location of the post??? that's ridiculous!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not comfy in ruffles but like this. Particularly like the combination of cable and ribbing in the cuffs.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Aimee'smom said:


> I'm not comfy in ruffles but like this. Particularly like the combination of cable and ribbing in the cuffs.


Ruffles look like the ribbing went wrong, sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

AnniePeanut said:


> This is the Mr. Greenjeans pattern which is free on Knitty website.
> 
> I added a Ruffled trim and a picot edge. This was knitted with alpaca.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm rather busty, I don't think the ruffle would do for me at all. Sorry.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Oh I like the original, it's sportier and I'm not a fan of ruffles.
> 
> AK oops, AP, your version is nice if that's your style. You know, you might as well go back to snapping pics of them on your wire-framed dress form up against the hand-sponged wall. If you are nice and don't continue to steal photos from other's blogs, you might be able to stay for a while.


I agree- the original! So much more streamlined


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I'm rather busty, I don't think the ruffle would do for me at all. Sorry.


Fodder.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautifully knitted.
I already have this pattern bookmarked for the future - you beat me to it, so to speak and I love anything in red. 
I do hope after reading the contributions here that this topic does Not get hijacked.
That is always so disappointing.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the sweater. Beautifully knit! Beautiful color too!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

The ruffles need to be 'rufflier!'


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> The ruffles need to be 'rufflier!'


I agree. Perhaps if the knitter had taken her own advice and blocked it, they might look more finished?


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely sweater. The edging adds a special touch.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty .


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> The ruffles need to be 'rufflier!'


Otherwise it just looks like a button band gone bad. :XD:


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

It'll look nice once it's properly blocked.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Excuse me if I'm wrong, but isn't picot supposed to be more "open"? To me the edging looks like bobbles gone wrong.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

knittingforcange said:


> It'll look nice once it's properly blocked.


Yes, and she's the resident expert on blocking. I'm shocked she'd post picture without the item being finished.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... they do!! Otherwise they just look like a badly created band!!



Wombatnomore said:


> The ruffles need to be 'rufflier!'


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Ruffled trim is just great! I love the sweater!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Very lovely.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, and she's the resident expert on blocking. I'm shocked she'd post picture without the item being finished.


Maybe, just maybe,it has been blocked?!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> It is beautiful! It looks like it will be a flattering fit.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the color and the pattern however I am not sure about the band. The neck area looks unbalanced and too wide,but the front bands look quite sweet. It's doubled, right? Are the bands heavier as a result? Perhaps you needed to adjust the width of the neckline when you punched in the numbers to create the new band to compensate for the ruffle - depending on wether you intended the ruffle to stand up around the neck or lay flat. You could rip out the band and do an attached ruffle using short rows - this will also allow you to fit the neckline better.
Edited to add : you could pick up stitches on both sides of the band areas giving a double row of stitches using two separate needles in a smaller size ,then with a third needle you knit the ruffle and then join to the front by knitting three stitches together from each needle or even k2tog then pass one stitch over from the third needle. This also creates some substance for the ruffle to hang off of.

BTW I noticed you have gullies in your stockinette. When you're used to only knitting in the round as you are, it does take some practice to get the tension even on the purl stitch. With my own knitting, it was a case of an extra tug of the yarn on each purl stitch. I know you don't like knitting swatches but if you practiced a few swatches and pay particular attention to your purl rows, you'll have those gullies sorted out in no time.

It's a learning process right


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful work! Your cables are perfect :thumbup:


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

your knitting looks great.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm not a ruffly person - too twee for me but I do like the original design.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's so beautiful! I love the color.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful knitting results in a great looking sweater. Love to see it on.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'd love to see it on too - even on a dummy. I'd like to see how the ruffled band lies....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'd love to see it on too - even on a dummy. I'd like to see how the ruffled band lies....


Even a wire dummy would suffice.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Even a wire dummy would suffice.


 :XD:


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I love it! It's beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A beautiful pattern, just the right detail to make it special.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

AnniePeanut said:


> This is the Mr. Greenjeans pattern which is free on Knitty website.
> 
> I added a Ruffled trim and a picot edge. This was knitted with alpaca.
> 
> Thank you.


Love the pattern,love the color,love your knitting. Well done 👍👍.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice. Love the colour.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Maybe, just maybe,it has been blocked?!


Maybe, but that's a big maybe.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, that sweater is so beautiful!! I love the pattern and color - wish I had the talent to knit something like that!! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Runner Girl said:


> Oh, that sweater is so beautiful!! I love the pattern and color - wish I had the talent to knit something like that!! :thumbup:


It's just knit and purl. Read the instructions and you've done it


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Have always loved this pattern - a number of people in my weekly knitting group have made this beautiful sweater, too.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Billie Dawn (Jan 11, 2016)

dijewe said:


> I like the color and the pattern however I am not sure about the band. The neck area looks unbalanced and too wide,but the front bands look quite sweet. It's doubled, right? Are the bands heavier as a result? Perhaps you needed to adjust the width of the neckline when you punched in the numbers to create the new band to compensate for the ruffle - depending on wether you intended the ruffle to stand up around the neck or lay flat. You could rip out the band and do an attached ruffle using short rows - this will also allow you to fit the neckline better.
> Edited to add : you could pick up stitches on both sides of the band areas giving a double row of stitches using two separate needles in a smaller size ,then with a third needle you knit the ruffle and then join to the front by knitting three stitches together from each needle or even k2tog then pass one stitch over from the third needle. This also creates some substance for the ruffle to hang off of.
> 
> BTW I noticed you have gullies in your stockinette. When you're used to only knitting in the round as you are, it does take some practice to get the tension even on the purl stitch. With my own knitting, it was a case of an extra tug of the yarn on each purl stitch. I know you don't like knitting swatches but if you practiced a few swatches and pay particular attention to your purl rows, you'll have those gullies sorted out in no time.
> ...


Yes, its always a learning process, isnt it? You have made some very good suggestions here. It would be interesting to see how the neckband lays on the human body, or even a dress form. A concern I would have is that the neckband might not look like a ruffle as much as stretched out. I do prefer the raglan sleeve without yarn overs and the color is lovely, but sometimes its best to stay closer to the designers vision. Your point about the gullies is quite valid. Too often knitters will have that problem with large areas of stockinette worked flat, but with more experience and persistence, it can be overcome. You have a designers eye, dijewe, and you are very kind to offer your experience to this poster. :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Billie Dawn said:


> Yes, its always a learning process, isnt it? You have made some very good suggestions here. It would be interesting to see how the neckband lays on the human body, or even a dress form. A concern I would have is that the neckband might not look like a ruffle as much as stretched out. I do prefer the raglan sleeve without yarn overs and the color is lovely, but sometimes its best to stay closer to the designers vision. Your point about the gullies is quite valid. Too often knitters will have that problem with large areas of stockinette worked flat, but with more experience and persistence, it can be overcome. You have a designers eye, dijewe, and you are very kind to offer your experience to this poster. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

stunning!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Love it.Pretty color and I do like the ruffle edge.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the color and the pattern.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

Love the name of this cardi! Takes me back to the days of Captain Kangaroo, Bunny Rabbit, and of course Mr. Green Jeans....


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

KathySue said:


> Gorgeous sweater and gorgeous color. Your alterations added to the prettiness of the sweater


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! Great job... :thumbup:


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Great sweater! Love your modifications. Is the ruffle a double thickness?


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful sweater!!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful color, nice work.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely looking sweater. Great job!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Oh I like the original, it's sportier and I'm not a fan of ruffles.
> 
> AK oops, AP, your version is nice if that's your style. You know, you might as well go back to snapping pics of them on your wire-framed dress form up against the hand-sponged wall. If you are nice and don't continue to steal photos from other's blogs, you might be able to stay for a while.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the pattern and your knitting is perfect!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I like the color and the pattern however I am not sure about the band. The neck area looks unbalanced and too wide,but the front bands look quite sweet. It's doubled, right? Are the bands heavier as a result? Perhaps you needed to adjust the width of the neckline when you punched in the numbers to create the new band to compensate for the ruffle - depending on wether you intended the ruffle to stand up around the neck or lay flat. You could rip out the band and do an attached ruffle using short rows - this will also allow you to fit the neckline better.
> Edited to add : you could pick up stitches on both sides of the band areas giving a double row of stitches using two separate needles in a smaller size ,then with a third needle you knit the ruffle and then join to the front by knitting three stitches together from each needle or even k2tog then pass one stitch over from the third needle. This also creates some substance for the ruffle to hang off of.
> 
> BTW I noticed you have gullies in your stockinette. When you're used to only knitting in the round as you are, it does take some practice to get the tension even on the purl stitch. With my own knitting, it was a case of an extra tug of the yarn on each purl stitch. I know you don't like knitting swatches but if you practiced a few swatches and pay particular attention to your purl rows, you'll have those gullies sorted out in no time.
> ...


Thanks! It really is a learning process. Thank you for these tips --- very helpful.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

bethn said:


> Love the name of this cardi! Takes me back to the days of Captain Kangaroo, Bunny Rabbit, and of course Mr. Green Jeans....


Yes, and Buffalo Bob and Clara Bell the clown. Do you remember the line "plunk the magic button, Froggie"? That was from a forerunner of Captain Kangaroo, was that Mr. Greenjeans? The early days of T.V. The very first one I watched on the landlady's new Philco was Kukla, Fran & Ollie


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Even a wire dummy would suffice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your sweater is Lovely!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Yes, and Buffalo Bob and Clara Bell the clown. Do you remember the line "plunk the magic button, Froggie"? That was from a forerunner of Captain Kangaroo, was that Mr. Greenjeans? The early days of T.V. The very first one I watched on the landlady's new Philco was Kukla, Fran & Ollie


Plunk the magic TWANGER, Froggie. Mr. Greenjeans was part of Captain Kangaroo and Bob Keeshan, who was Captain Kangaroo started out as Clarabell the clown.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Nice sweater and a nice color choice

I might be in the minority, but I like the ribbing on the original better.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Plunk the magic TWANGER, Froggie. Mr. Greenjeans was part of Captain Kangaroo and Bob Keeshan, who was Captain Kangaroo started out as Clarabell the clown.


Thank you! It seems everyone I know of that age is dead or lost their marbles. I remember now. yes. magic Twanger! Really? Clarabell, the Captain? I guess Googling it would have helped me know that, but didn't think to do it. Anyway, it's more fun conversing with someone who remembers. Back in the recesses of my mind I may have had that bit of information about Capt Kangaroo being Clarabell. Since he only used his horn and never spoke, it's not a fact I held on to. I do remember liking Captain Kangaroo's predecessor better than him. Mr. Greenjeans sounded like a name to me and Captain Kangaroo sounded hokey. Even to 12 year old or whatever age it was when he came on the scene. I'm 73 now.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I might be in the minority, but I like the ribbing on the original better.


I like the ribbing too. I am seeing more and more patterns with that design feature -- the wider than normal band being in rib.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Nice sweater and a nice color choice
> 
> I might be in the minority, but I like the ribbing on the original better.


Not in the minority at all!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely, love the color too!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Nice sweater and a nice color choice
> 
> I might be in the minority, but I like the ribbing on the original better.


The ribbing definitely suits the style better, probably why the ruffle looks so odd. A ruffle looks better on a softer silhouette with curved lines and probably no ribbing at all but each to his own, hey. Some people even knit their own underpants!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dijewe said:


> The ribbing definitely suits the style better, probably why the ruffle looks so odd. A ruffle looks better on a softer silhouette with curved lines and probably no ribbing at all but each to his own, hey. Some people even knit their own underpants!


And bathing suits.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> And bathing suits.


Dog toys too!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Love your additions. I'm a ruffly kind of old biddy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> And bathing suits.


It's when they start posing and posting pics that I high tail it for the hills of BFE


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Very pretty. I like the added ruffle and the picot edge. The attention to detail makes a difference in the finished product!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! love the cable treatment on the lower body and cuffs.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh, so pretty!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater - and I _love your additions!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely sweater!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

dijewe said:


> I like the color and the pattern however I am not sure about the band. The neck area looks unbalanced and too wide,but the front bands look quite sweet. It's doubled, right? Are the bands heavier as a result? Perhaps you needed to adjust the width of the neckline when you punched in the numbers to create the new band to compensate for the ruffle - depending on wether you intended the ruffle to stand up around the neck or lay flat. You could rip out the band and do an attached ruffle using short rows - this will also allow you to fit the neckline better.
> Edited to add : you could pick up stitches on both sides of the band areas giving a double row of stitches using two separate needles in a smaller size ,then with a third needle you knit the ruffle and then join to the front by knitting three stitches together from each needle or even k2tog then pass one stitch over from the third needle. This also creates some substance for the ruffle to hang off of.
> 
> BTW I noticed you have gullies in your stockinette. When you're used to only knitting in the round as you are, it does take some practice to get the tension even on the purl stitch. With my own knitting, it was a case of an extra tug of the yarn on each purl stitch. I know you don't like knitting swatches but if you practiced a few swatches and pay particular attention to your purl rows, you'll have those gullies sorted out in no time.
> ...





dijewe said:


> The ribbing definitely suits the style better, probably why the ruffle looks so odd. A ruffle looks better on a softer silhouette with curved lines and probably no ribbing at all but each to his own, hey. Some people even knit their own underpants!


Rather than posting all your ideas here, on how the OP could improve her gorgeous sweater, you could perhaps consider teaching one of the workshops here on KP. 
The OP is probably very satisfied with the look of her sweater, so all this advice would be better offered in a workshop, to all people who want to learn how to do it.
If that's not your thing, you could consider starting a new topic, and showing some of your work as examples for us to see and understand your ideas better.
Just an idea for you to consider.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Deri said:


> Rather than posting all your ideas here, on how the OP could improve her gorgeous sweater, you could perhaps consider teaching one of the workshops here on KP.
> The OP is probably very satisfied with the look of her sweater, so all this advice would be better offered in a workshop, to all people who want to learn how to do it.
> If that's not your thing, you could consider starting a new topic, and showing some of your work as examples for us to see and understand your ideas better.
> Just an idea for you to consider.


Gee, Derriere, maybe you should teach a class! Maybe one on how everyone should bow down to Amypeanutnose, your brand-new, good buddy!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Deri said:


> Rather than posting all your ideas here, on how the OP could improve her gorgeous sweater, you could perhaps consider teaching one of the workshops here on KP.
> The OP is probably very satisfied with the look of her sweater, so all this advice would be better offered in a workshop, to all people who want to learn how to do it.
> If that's not your thing, you could consider starting a new topic, and showing some of your work as examples for us to see and understand your ideas better.
> Just an idea for you to consider.


Who appointed you boss? 
I read both posts, and found them to be well thought out and offered in a calm, helpful manner. 
People post to get feedback, plain and simple. I would rather people who know about such things tell me where I can improve my craft than a million cheap 'oh it's lovely' posts.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Loistec said:


> Gee, Derriere, maybe you should teach a class! Maybe one on how everyone should bow down to Amypeanutnose, your brand-new, good buddy!


How did you know that was my nickname? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Who appointed you boss?
> I read both posts, and found them to be well thought out and offered in a calm, helpful manner.
> People post to get feedback, plain and simple. I would rather people who know about such things tell me where I can improve my craft than a million cheap 'oh it's lovely' posts.


My post was meant to offer an idea of how the advice could reach a much wider audience here on KP.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> It's when they start posing and posting pics that I high tail it for the hills of BFE


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

They're one and the same.


Loistec said:


> Gee, Derriere, maybe you should teach a class! Maybe one on how everyone should bow down to Amypeanutnose, your brand-new, good buddy!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... doesn't derriere mean a**hole??



Deri said:


> How did you know that was my nickname? :lol: :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Who appointed you boss?
> I read both posts, and found them to be well thought out and offered in a calm, helpful manner.
> People post to get feedback, plain and simple. I would rather people who know about such things tell me where I can improve my craft than a million cheap 'oh it's lovely' posts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

very pretty sweater!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

dijewe said:


> The ribbing definitely suits the style better, probably why the ruffle looks so odd. A ruffle looks better on a softer silhouette with curved lines and probably no ribbing at all but each to his own, hey. Some people even knit their own underpants!


LOL! thanks for the terrible reminder <shudder>


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Deri said:


> Rather than posting all your ideas here, on how the OP could improve her gorgeous sweater, you could perhaps consider teaching one of the workshops here on KP.
> The OP is probably very satisfied with the look of her sweater, so all this advice would be better offered in a workshop, to all people who want to learn how to do it.
> If that's not your thing, you could consider starting a new topic, and showing some of your work as examples for us to see and understand your ideas better.
> Just an idea for you to consider.


Thanks for these directives, however you are free to just scroll past my posts seeing as they do not apply to you unless she nominated you as her spokesperson.

I do post pictures of my work on another site where the users are very skilled and experienced and don't have a problem pointing out my flaws. I don't see the point of posting them on here too as I don't need crowd applause as there is nothing to learn in that.

Folks who run workshops on here have the time to plan them, unfortunately I don't have that leeway or inclination.


----------



## lizzie13126 (Jun 22, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Yes, and Buffalo Bob and Clara Bell the clown. Do you remember the line "plunk the magic button, Froggie"? That was from a forerunner of Captain Kangaroo, was that Mr. Greenjeans? The early days of T.V. The very first one I watched on the landlady's new Philco was Kukla, Fran & Ollie


Plunk your magic twanger, I recall


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Reincarnation?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

dijewe said:


> Thanks for these directives, however you are free to just scroll past my posts seeing as they do not apply to you unless she nominated you as her spokesperson.
> 
> I do post pictures of my work on another site where the users are very skilled and experienced and don't have a problem pointing out my flaws. I don't see the point of posting them on here too as I don't need crowd applause as there is nothing to learn in that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Yup AK is baaacccckkkkkkk..................


No swatches allowed? I have just taught a whole group of people to knit a sweater without a pattern at all. They did it by their measurements, a swatch and then multiplied the stitches per inch by the inches on each part of the sweater. Adjusted it to their shape. None had ever done one on her own before. I told them how and they did it themselves. If they ran into trouble I helped. Now they are confident to try it completely on their own. So many knitters are now able to make a sweater to fit their own shape. that is a big deal. I would really be ticked if someone found fault with any of the sweaters made in that style. They will rarely if ever follow a pattern exactly again. There is ab solutely nothing wrong with following an exact pattern -- that is what knitting is about - doing it the way we wish, learning as much as we can without any sarcasm or nastiness or putdowns.

Most are working on a second workshop doing a separate original sweater only many are knitting the bottom sideways. There are many RIGHT ways and each of us can choose the way we want to knit. There is no right or wrong, no put downs, no nastiness - just help if asked, and kindness, not sarcasm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> dijewe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for these directives, however you are free to just scroll past my posts seeing as they do not apply to you unless she nominated you as her spokesperson.
> ...


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan ( sweater in USA ) ..
Love the colour....


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

It is lovely. I like the colour and the pattern. Cables are one of my favourites


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Reincarnation?


Don't know. The darker type rather than capitals may be a clue.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Reincarnation?


One of many I'm afraid.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I think I prefer the original ribbed band to the ruffle (just a bit too much going on with all the cables), but I like what you did for the raglan sleeves much better than the original pattern. I've never liked the holes with this type of raglan/decreasing/increasing. Beautiful knitting. Love the cables and the color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I think I prefer the original ribbed band to the ruffle (just a bit too much going on with all the cables), but I like what you did for the raglan sleeves much better than the original pattern. I've never liked the holes with this type of raglan/decreasing/increasing. Beautiful knitting. Love the cables and the color. Thanks for sharing.


Too bad Anniepeanut won't be able to respond to your comments since she was outted as Amyknits.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Too bad Anniepeanut won't be able to respond to your comments since she was outted as Amyknits.


And none too soon


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

AnniePeanut said:


> This is the Mr. Greenjeans pattern which is free on Knitty website.
> 
> I added a Ruffled trim and a picot edge. This was knitted with alpaca.
> 
> Thank you.


Nice work, but I prefer without ruffles. I am just wondering if the ruffles will not hung too much after washing it?


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

[dijewe wrote]:
I like the color and the pattern however I am not sure about the band. The neck area looks unbalanced and too wide,but the front bands look quite sweet. It's doubled, right? Are the bands heavier as a result? Perhaps you needed to adjust the width of the neckline when you punched in the numbers to create the new band to compensate for the ruffle - depending on wether you intended the ruffle to stand up around the neck or lay flat. You could rip out the band and do an attached ruffle using short rows - this will also allow you to fit the neckline better.
Edited to add : you could pick up stitches on both sides of the band areas giving a double row of stitches using two separate needles in a smaller size ,then with a third needle you knit the ruffle and then join to the front by knitting three stitches together from each needle or even k2tog then pass one stitch over from the third needle. This also creates some substance for the ruffle to hang off of.

BTW I noticed you have gullies in your stockinette. When you're used to only knitting in the round as you are, it does take some practice to get the tension even on the purl stitch. With my own knitting, it was a case of an extra tug of the yarn on each purl stitch. I know you don't like knitting swatches but if you practiced a few swatches and pay particular attention to your purl rows, you'll have those gullies sorted out in no time.

It's a learning process right

[dijewe wrote:]
The ribbing definitely suits the style better, probably why the ruffle looks so odd. A ruffle looks better on a softer silhouette with curved lines and probably no ribbing at all but each to his own, hey. Some people even knit their own underpants!



Deri said:


> Rather than posting all your ideas here, on how the OP could improve her gorgeous sweater, you could perhaps consider teaching one of the workshops here on KP.
> The OP is probably very satisfied with the look of her sweater, so all this advice would be better offered in a workshop, to all people who want to learn how to do it.
> If that's not your thing, you could consider starting a new topic, and showing some of your work as examples for us to see and understand your ideas better.
> Just an idea for you to consider.


Deri,
I found dijewe's posts very informative. Her points are good and I think the OP wanted our opinion on her work.

When I post pictures, I post not to be praised if there is nothing to be praised, but to get honest feedback, so I can improve my skills . I think the other users have the same reasons to post.
Nobody knows everything, we are here to learn, to share ideas, opinions in a civilized manner.
( I did not read all the 11 pages, so I apologize if I repeat what was already said)


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I like the color and the pattern however I am not sure about the band. The neck area looks unbalanced and too wide,but the front bands look quite sweet. It's doubled, right? Are the bands heavier as a result? Perhaps you needed to adjust the width of the neckline when you punched in the numbers to create the new band to compensate for the ruffle - depending on wether you intended the ruffle to stand up around the neck or lay flat. You could rip out the band and do an attached ruffle using short rows - this will also allow you to fit the neckline better.
> Edited to add : you could pick up stitches on both sides of the band areas giving a double row of stitches using two separate needles in a smaller size ,then with a third needle you knit the ruffle and then join to the front by knitting three stitches together from each needle or even k2tog then pass one stitch over from the third needle. This also creates some substance for the ruffle to hang off of.
> 
> BTW I noticed you have gullies in your stockinette. When you're used to only knitting in the round as you are, it does take some practice to get the tension even on the purl stitch. With my own knitting, it was a case of an extra tug of the yarn on each purl stitch. I know you don't like knitting swatches but if you practiced a few swatches and pay particular attention to your purl rows, you'll have those gullies sorted out in no time.
> ...


dijewe, thank you for explaining all those things.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> ......................
> 
> Deri,
> I found dijewe's posts very informative. Her points are good and I think the OP wanted our opinion on her work.
> ...


Not all - and don't assume that they want their work critiqued.
If the poster has any doubts about their work -- they will ask for the opinions. 
Most show their work just for the sake of sharing.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

When I post a picture of my work I would be mortified if anyone critiqued it.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Not all - and don't assume that they want their work critiqued.
> If the poster has any doubts about their work -- they will ask for the opinions.
> Most show their work just for the sake of sharing.


I understand what you are saying and I should not put other people in my frame of mind. 
I think people who know me,( and I am here for long enough), know that I am not a person who will put people down, so I do not consider my honest opinion as being a criticism. I just don't see the value of praise when the item has construction or any other kind of mistake. And I am NOT talking about this sweater, I am talking in general.
I honestly had no intention to hurt anybody's feelings.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

inishowen said:


> When I post a picture of my work I would be mortified if anyone critiqued it.


Inishowen, in my world/ understanding, I would not critique your work if I would tell you as I told for example to sock2 that maybe the opening for head of his sweater should be larger/wider. He did not get upset for it, and he is a so much better knitter than myself. He just explained why he makes them smaller.

When a suggestion comes in a constructive way to me, I appreciate it .
I am sorry if I was offensive, wasn't my intention.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Inishowen, in my world/ understanding, I would not critique your work if I would tell you as I told for example to sock2 that maybe the opening for head of his sweater should be larger/wider. He did not get upset for it, and he is a so much better knitter than myself. He just explained why he makes them smaller.
> 
> When a suggestion comes in a constructive way to me, I appreciate it .
> I am sorry if I was offensive, wasn't my intention.


Anna, I don't think you were being offensive. I think most people would be appreciative of tips that would make their next project even better.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Anna, I don't think you were being offensive. I think most people would be appreciative of tips that would make their next project even better.


Thank you Cindy, I sure would appreciate if somebody would give me some good advice.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you Cindy, I sure would appreciate if somebody would give me some good advice.


Me as well. I've always tried to be open to helpful criticism/critique in all aspects of my life. I look at them as a learning opportunity.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Me as well. I've always tried to be open to helpful criticism/critique in all aspects of my life. I look at them as a learning opportunity.


I feel the same. And if there are things I don't want to hear other people opinion about, I keep them to myself, I don't post them in public.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Fine and dandy In Your World --- but not on a world wide public forum to assume everyone is so clean and keen to the idea.

I may no longer show my work -------------
And I will not be posting the works of my students neither (which I was going to do here shortly within the next week (with their permission). ..........
Now I will explain to them -- that to protect their self esteems -- I will not subject them to a free for all.

After all we create to OUR standards and likings --- Not Yours.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Inishowen, in my world/ understanding, I would not critique your work if I would tell you as I told for example to sock2 that maybe the opening for head of his sweater should be larger/wider. He did not get upset for it, and he is a so much better knitter than myself. He just explained why he makes them smaller.
> 
> When a suggestion comes in a constructive way to me, I appreciate it .
> I am sorry if I was offensive, wasn't my intention.


I didn't think you were offensive. I think if someone asks for opinions that's ok, but if like me, you are showing what you've made, you just want a bit of praise.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I didn't think you were offensive. I think if someone asks for opinions that's ok, but if like me, you are showing what you've made, you just want a bit of praise.


Praise is nice but sometimes praise for something you know isn't right makes you wonder about other people. I'd much rather have someone say "I love your colors, the design is nice and your knitting is great, but in xyz section, have you ever thought of trying abc instead of what you did?". Give me a chance to improve. I'll love you for it.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

inishowen said:


> I didn't think you were offensive. I think if someone asks for opinions that's ok, but if like me, you are showing what you've made, you just want a bit of praise.


I think that's the important factor - did they ask for a critique? If not, then it's safe to say the person is happy with their work and is not inviting people to offer ways to 'improve' the item.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Fine and dandy In Your World --- but not on a world wide public forum to assume everyone is so clean and keen to the idea.
> 
> I may no longer show my work -------------
> And I will not be posting the works of my students neither (which I was going to do here shortly within the next week (with their permission). ..........
> ...


You right galaxycraft, we all create your own standards. In knitting, in everything in life. 
Neither you, neither other people have to go after my standards. I could not imagine that my words will create such of harm. 
One request thou, pls check my postings and tell yourself honestly if I ever put anybody down. The new knitters I encourage, students needs time to learn and I do not criticizes them.

Pls feel free to post what ever you want, I won't make any kind of comments anymore. I can live very well without posting, commenting, if my words bother you.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I didn't think you were offensive. I think if someone asks for opinions that's ok, but if like me, you are showing what you've made, you just want a bit of praise.


I understand Inishowen, thank you.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Praise is nice but sometimes praise for something you know isn't right makes you wonder about other people. I'd much rather have someone say "I love your colors, the design is nice and your knitting is great, but in xyz section, have you ever thought of trying abc instead of what you did?". Give me a chance to improve. I'll love you for it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I just don't see the value of praise when the item has construction or any other kind of mistake.
> I honestly had no intention to hurt anybody's feelings.


 :thumbup:


----------

